# What happened to my triangle holder?



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

I wonder what happened to the triangle holder on my 2012 E92 M3 which I picked up on October 17th and got re-delivery on December 12th. 

The triangle holder is gone. This is the first time I have experienced this after 3 M3 EDs in a row. I know I had it in Munich, why did they take it off for the US. Another american stupidity?

I am positive that they took it off. If anyone has an answer I would like to find out the reasoning behind that. 

Anyone who has gotten their 2012 M3 re-delivery has the same issue?


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

It was my understanding that it was normal for all non-US spec items (warning triangle, mounts, and first aid kit) to be removed. The ED wikis all seem to caution people about leaving them with the car.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I was instructed to take it with me.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

First that I have ever heard about *mounts * disappearing :dunno:


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

I am not talking about the actual triangle, people please read before posting. Only Jspira got the question? 

Jspira, This is the first one for me too. First the mysterious fob key disapearing at LoginOut and now this.


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

trucheli said:


> I am not talking about the actual triangle, people please read before posting. Only Jspira got the question?
> 
> Jspira, This is the first one for me too. First the mysterious fob key disapearing at LoginOut and now this.


I can read just fine. I understand you only lost the mounts. Buy some new ones from LeatherZ.com.


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

///M Rakete said:


> I can read just fine. I understand you only lost the mounts. Buy some new ones from LeatherZ.com.


That make it two. Thanks for the link.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

trucheli said:


> I am not talking about the actual triangle, people please read before posting. Only Jspira got the question?


For the record you didn't say "mounts", you said "triangle holder". I took this to mean that the triangle and the red tube that holds it, not the mounting brackets which I would call "mounting brackets". Read your first post.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

trucheli said:


> I wonder what happened to the triangle holder on my 2012 E92 M3 which I picked up on October 17th and got re-delivery on December 12th.
> 
> The triangle holder is gone. This is the first time I have experienced this after 3 M3 EDs in a row. I know I had it in Munich, why did they take it off for the US. Another american stupidity?
> 
> ...


The same happened to me.


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

My mounts disappeared as well. When I picked it up in November, first that I did was pop the first aid kit into the trunk, and TRIED to put the triangle back but alas, the brackets were alack... - Thanks for the link.


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

Could there be any stateside-installed equipment the mounts could interfere with? :dunno:


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

johnf said:


> Could there be any stateside-installed equipment the mounts could interfere with? :dunno:


None.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

3ismagic# said:


> I was instructed to take it with me.


The triangle or the mounts? I'm usually reminded to take the triangle with me, but never heard about taking the mounts.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

I've done two ED's this year - M3 and Z4. Both came back with the mounts intact.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

This is one of the oddest things I've heard associated with the ED redelivery process. The only thing that remotely makes sense is somebody new in the process at the German end, trying to do a Really Good Job. The Germans are nothing if not thorough, after all. But what's next - the under-seat brackets for the first aid kit? Someone has already kindly made available the document written in three languages admonishing everyone to keep their mitts off the export plates. Do we also need notes for the warning triangle mounts?


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Any removal of equipment happens at VDC or VPC.


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

boothguy said:


> ... The only thing that remotely makes sense is somebody new in the process at the German end, trying to do a Really Good Job. The Germans are nothing if not thorough, after all....


I'm not sure who would want those mounts or bother to take them off. Somebody remote from NA would have to pay the labor and recycling costs, and at the moment, people are busy enough just getting the cars out of Germany. Bremerhaven over the last year, for example, moved over two million cars, its highest number ever.

I just might as well suppose they are being taken off and recycled because the factories are short of mounts.


----------



## jsciv (Oct 5, 2010)

skier said:


> Any removal of equipment happens at VDC or VPC.


Yeah, my guess would be someone on the US side for the mounts. Though I was told the actual triangle and kit were removed in Germany (as it's an export restriction), I wouldn't be surprised if I was told incorrectly. But removal of the mounts strikes me as something that happened here.


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Uhm you had a mount for the first aid kit under the seat??? At me ED, my first aid kit was in the boot just sitting there with the us spec license plate brackets. But the triangle was mounted in the trunk


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

stonemik said:


> Uhm you had a mount for the first aid kit under the seat??? At me ED, my first aid kit was in the boot just sitting there with the us spec license plate brackets. But the triangle was mounted in the trunk


Cabrios don't have room in the trunk, so the first aid kit is mounted under one of the front seats. I think that I read that their warning triangle is mounted on the underside of the trunk lid.


----------

